# Micros et casques/micro pour les Macs [1]



## BenjNet (29 Août 2003)

Mon frère partira lundi pour une année à Pékin avec le PowerBook G4 Titanium et on se réjouit déjà de se parler via iChat et un micro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ahem, sauf que comme vous le savez tous, la première version des PBG4 ne possède pas d'entrée son ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai entendu parler de microphones USB, et surtout de iMic pour Mac.

Est-ce le top ? Y a-t-il des équivalents, voire des meilleurs ?


----------



## ficelle (29 Août 2003)

si c'est pour de la conference via ichat, prefere un micro casque usb comme le logitech. c'est l'ideal pour eviter de chopper les bruits d'ambiance.


----------



## Telonioos (29 Août 2003)

BenjNet a dit:
			
		

> Mon frère partira lundi pour une année à Pékin avec le PowerBook G4 Titanium et on se réjouit déjà de se parler via iChat et un micro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'imic est en fait un petit boitier qui te permet d'avoir une entrée et une sortie audio par le port USB. Il ne fait pas micro, tu devras donc aheter un micro en plus.
Cependant, avec l'imic tu peux numériser tes sources analogiques, par exemple tes vieux vynils ou cassettes.

À toi de voir.


----------



## FdeB (30 Août 2003)

personnellement j'en possède un et je pense vraimment que c'est une sacrée M---E, il y a un bruit de fond qui empèche tout enregistrement de qualité et au prix e la chose c'est vraimment de l'arnaque !!!


----------



## BenjNet (30 Août 2003)

Je me suis procuré le casque-micro Logitech Stereo USB Headset, très bonne qualité sonore par rapport au bon vieux micro gris Apple, heh...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage simplement qu'il ne soit apparemment pas Plug-And-Play, puisque je dois le brancher avant de démarrer le Mac pour qu'il soit reconnu.

Normal ?


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2003)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> personnellement j'en possède un et je pense vraimment que c'est une sacrée M---E, il y a un bruit de fond qui empèche tout enregistrement de qualité et au prix e la chose c'est vraimment de l'arnaque !!!



Si tu as un bruit de fond, c'est qu'il est défectueux. J'ai acheté deux iMic et l'un deux avait ce problème. Je l'ai fait échanger.

Sinon quel casque/micro brancher sur un iMic ?


----------



## tremendus (19 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous,
j'aimerai m'acheter bientôt un micro (de base) pour mon Mac
et les "demi-lune" qui fonctionnaient avant ne sont plus valide
sur G4.
Un vendeur m'a dit qu'il était aujourd'hui possible d'en
acheter un à la base pour PC et qu'il fonctionnait sur MAc,

es-ce vrai ?

Merci,
@+


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2003)

Quel Mac ?
Certains on des entrées Mic et d'autres seulement l'Usb


----------



## jfh (19 Octobre 2003)

moi aussi ca m'intéresse mais je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je peux utiliser  ou ce qui serait le mieux
c'est pour des prise de son flash pour petit dessin animés perso ou petite vidéo (ou même simplement pour rigoler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ce serait pour un G4 733
j'imagine que l'usb serait bien mais quel bon micros aucune idée avant il était intégré a l'ordi (powerpc 5500)


----------



## tremendus (19 Octobre 2003)

E bien j'ai un G4 bi-pro et j'ai une prise jack 3,5 mm (standard)
et je voudrai un micro de base pour prise de son diverse...
Maintenant si l'USB fonctionne aussi pourquoi pas...
@+


----------



## jfh (19 Octobre 2003)

merci pour les infos golf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime bien le premier moi
je me demande juste si branché sur le clavier il irait bien, ou si il doit être sur la tour (ou sur le hub allimenté)
et puis on peut en plus surrement écouter ces films avec celui là et si on a un portable c'est tout bon aussi (bon j'en ai pas encore mais je désespère pas)
je pense jamais a aller voir sur le site de la fnac
y en a pas près de chez moi mais pour avoir des idées ces biens ils ont de tout ou presque


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2003)

jfh a dit:
			
		

> je me demande juste si branché sur le clavier il irait bien, ou si il doit être sur la tour (ou sur le hub allimenté)


Les 3 fonctionnent mais à force de rajouter mieux vaut privilégier un hub alimenté...


----------



## jfh (19 Octobre 2003)

encore merci pour la réponse éclair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus vite que son ombre quoi, toujours prêt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




se serait peu être plus pratique pour le branché ou débranché au besoin grace au clavier, le hub et la tour sont moins accessible
bien que un petit cable usb pour allongé jusqu'au hub est toujours possible aussi


----------



## lyly1950 (20 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour...moi j'ai un Macally comme micro(USB)mais je n'ai jamais été capable de le faire fonctionner.Je sais qu'il est connecté car il est allumé.Faut-il un logiciel pour faire fonctionner un micro.Ma question est peut-etre idiote.....mais je sais qu'il est cionfiguré mais le faire fonctionner c'est aiutre chose.


----------



## jfh (21 Octobre 2003)

c'est quel modèle ton micro parce que sur le site de macally je voit pas de driver
ci dessous le lien pour la liste des drivers si tu trouves ton bonheur tant mieux sinon je vois pas (y a pas la liste en francais )

macally/drivers 






 jfh


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2003)

lyly1950 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour...moi j'ai un Macally comme micro(USB)mais je n'ai jamais été capable de le faire fonctionner.Je sais qu'il est connecté car il est allumé.Faut-il un logiciel pour faire fonctionner un micro.Ma question est peut-etre idiote.....mais je sais qu'il est cionfiguré mais le faire fonctionner c'est aiutre chose.


A priori les micros n'ont pas besoins de pilote sous X qui intègre tout...
Pour savoir s'il est reconnu : [Mac]/Applications/Préférences système =&gt; Matériel/Son et onglet entrée...

Certaines applis intègrent la reconnaissance du micro tel que iMovie, sinon pour la saisie : AudioX, Audio Poscard, QuickVoice, etc... 
Cf VersionTracker en recherche sur "Audio"...


----------



## mad'doc (22 Octobre 2003)

et sur un iMac DV 500, on peut mettre n'importe quel micro ou il faut un "spécial MAC" pour que ça marche ?


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> et sur un iMac DV 500, on peut mettre n'importe quel micro ou il faut un "spécial MAC" pour que ça marche ?


Il n'y a pas de notion de micro "spécial mac"...
Je ne connais pas par cur les gammes iMac mais je crois me souvenir qu'il n'y a pas d'entrée son donc =&gt; micro usb


----------



## mad'doc (23 Octobre 2003)

Sur mon DV, il y a une entrée son sur le côté, dans la partie "connectique" avec les prises USB, FireWire, RJ 45, etc...


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2003)

Si tu as une entrée "jack" alors un simple micro comme l'un de ces 2 là... 
On en trouve partout...


----------



## mad'doc (23 Octobre 2003)

Je pose la question car je sais que sur les anciens PPC, il fallait des micros APPLE ou compatibles, les autres ne devaient pas fonctionner...


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2003)

Le "port" est maintenant normalisé.


----------



## mad'doc (25 Octobre 2003)

Et sur un G3 Beige, Micro Apple ou standard ?


----------



## Mac_Demons (22 Janvier 2004)

Salut

J'aimerais utiliser un micro aur mon Pb. On ma dit de brancher mon micro dans l'entrer de ligne ( la prise mini-jack ) et d'aller changer l'entrer dans configuration systeme dans son. J'ai essayer et sa ne marche pas, c'est comme si il n'y avait aucun micro branché. J'ai un Labtec AM-240  







Si sa ne marche tjrs pas, y a t-il un moyen de configurer un micro usb? Si oui comment? Et aussi connaisser vous un bon logiciel ( de préférence gratuit ) pour enregistrer sa voix?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

inutile de changer l'entrée son dans les préférences système : le micro utilise le port d'entrée audio (mini-jack), qui est sélectionné par défaut lorsque le mac n'est pas équipé d'un micro intégré
le mac n'a pas à savoir quel équipement est relié à l'entrée audio, ça peut être un micro tout comme une chaîne hifi, un magnétophone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



après ce qu'il faut c'est régler le volume d'entrée, et tester si en parlant dans le micro la barre de "Niveau d'entrée" varie...


----------



## Mac_Demons (23 Janvier 2004)

C'est sa le problème, mon micro interne fonctionne mais pas l'externe. Quand je parle dedans le niveau de son ne change pas, sa se pourrais tu que mon micro est incompatible?? Lequels le sont? Les micro usb serait il une possibiliter?


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Micro-casques multimédia :
> Un exemple en usb...



Celui est pas mal mais un peu cher quand même ... J'espère qu'on peut trouver autre chose.


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2004)

BenjNet a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis procuré le casque-micro Logitech Stereo USB Headset, très bonne qualité sonore par rapport au bon vieux micro gris Apple, heh...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelqu'un confirme ce problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2004)

désolé, j'avais cru comprendre que ton mac n'avait pas de micro intégré...
donc effectivement, dans les préférences système, il faut choisir "Entrée de ligne" au lieu de "Microphone interne"
c'est étonnant que ça ne marche pas ; il se pourrait effectivement que le micro soit incompatible avec ton mac, mais dans ce cas, il devrait aussi être incompatible avec un grand nombre d'appareils audio (l'entrée son du mac étant une entrée standard...)
à moins que le micro soit défectueux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



teste-le sur une chaîne hifi, ou, mieux, sur un autre mac si tu peux...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Et sur un G3 Beige, Micro Apple ou standard ?


standard je crois
il me semble qu'à l'achat de mon g3 beige, quand j'ai lu le manuel, ils précisaient que les anciens micro apple n'étaient plus compatibles...
cela dit je n'ai jamais eu de micro sur cette machine


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2004)

*à propos de micros sur mac...*


----------



## garfield02 (14 Mars 2004)

salut j'ai chez moi un casque-micro que j'ai voulu raccorder au mac mais rien ne sort du micro, faut-il acheter une carte particuliere ou un logiciel ou est-ce juste un reglage precis a faire?
pasque sinon je vois pas a quoi sert cette prise ou on en sensé pouvoir brancher un micro...

merci d'avance


----------



## mac40 (27 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens d'acheter un casque micro pour mon powerbook allu 15' combo tournant sur panther 10.3.4.
Le modèle est un Altec Lansing AHS.302.
Je ne parviens pas à obtenir le signal de son dans le tableau de bord de préferences système.
Il existe trois possibilité de sortie du son sur le micro: mute/low/high: le résultat est négatif.
La fonction casque s'avère parfaite.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

il te faut pas un bidule pour amplifier le son, qd il s'agit de micro ...


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (27 Juillet 2004)

Je crois qu'il faut un micro préamplifié...mais lequel???


----------



## MarcMame (10 Août 2004)

Incroyable : impossible de savoir quel type de micro peut-être utilisée sur mon G4 MDD dual 1,25GHz.
Rien dans la doc du G4 (entrée micro/ligne sans plus de précision)
Rien dans la KBase d'Apple
Aucun accessoire disponible sur les AppleStore.

J'ai déjà essayé 2 micros d'origines Apple différents : 
Un vieux micro rond avec un prise mini-jack stéréo (3 pins) de taille standard
Un micro plus récent, toujours de marque Apple, plus gros, au design quasi transparent de forme triangulaire aux angles arrondis avec une prise mini-jack stéréo (3 pins) mais d'une taille beaucoup plus longue que la normale.

Aucun de ces 2 micros ne fonctionnent sur mon G4.
Et, surtout, impossible de savoir quel type de micro convient à cette machine !

Un utilisateur de micro Apple avec un MDD dans la salle ?

PS : N'essayez pas de me vendre une solution tièrce en achetant un micro/casque ou autre, ce n'est pas la question, merci pour votre aide !


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

Tu as fait une recherche dans le forum ?


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2004)

A ton avis ?
Golf, tu me déçois. Vraiment.

Bien, passons...
Si quelqu'un à une remarque interessante à formuler, je suis preneur.


----------



## golf (12 Août 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis ?


Mon avis 
Hummmm...



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Golf, tu me déçois. Vraiment.


C'est pas grave tu t'en remettras :rateau:


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

sur mon ancien MDD j utilisais une isight et je n avais aucun problème de micro 
mais j avoue que la solution est couteuse pour un simple micro.

je te conseillerais plutot ce genre d appareil 
http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic/


----------



## sop (27 Août 2004)

bonjour
je voudrais brancher un micro pour ichat j'ai vu que j'avais une prise audio
je voulais etre sure que cela fnctionnerai avec ichat. puis je acheter n'importe quel micro?
merci


----------



## sop (31 Août 2004)

bon j'ai achete un micro et je viens de le brancher mais il n'est pas reconnu 
pourquoi?
please besoin d'aide


----------



## ocmey (12 Septembre 2004)

Bon, je viens de relire tout ca et ca m'arrange pas trop  Je viens moi aussi de m'acheter un casque/micro jack et impossible de demander a mon powerbook 15" d'y sortir un son, il est pas reconnu. Ca doit pas etre le meme format que pc? Et le logo de la prise son il est bizare, un rond avec 2 triangles, c'est la nouvelle norme pour définir le micro?


----------



## twiter (14 Septembre 2004)

Hello,
Apparement je ne suis pas le seul à avoir acheté un micro casque sans avoir consulté ce forum. Sinon j'aurai su que le Plantronics audio 20 que je viens d'acquérir ne fonctionne pas avec mon Alu 15'. Je l'ai échangé au SAV de la Fnac contre un autre en vain:micro tjs muet.
Si qq'un a une solution en jack... je suis preneur.
A+


----------



## twiter (15 Septembre 2004)

Je viens d'essayer mon micro-casque sur un PC et il fonctionne parfaitement   
Une prise jack est une prise jack non? Alors pourquoi un mac ne reconnaitrait-il pas un micro jack


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

As tu été le faire reconnaître dans le prefs système / son ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2004)

ce powerbook n'a pas d'entrée audio... mais n'a-t-il pas un micro intégré?


----------



## peyomacge (15 Septembre 2004)

j'ai le même pb, à priori l'entrée analogique est une entrée ligne nécessitant un micro préamplifié.
ou en passant par une sortie ligne de chaîne hifi avec un dédoubleur mini jack sur le mac.
Soit un Imic, soit un micro usb. les micros standars pour pc ne fonctionnant pas sauf à tavers un ampli.
Voila ce que j'ai récolté.
un bon micro usb : http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00019097.html
salut les macounets


----------



## twiter (16 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> As tu été le faire reconnaître dans le prefs système / son ?



Bien sûr


----------



## twiter (16 Septembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ce powerbook n'a pas d'entrée audio... mais n'a-t-il pas un micro intégré?



Bien sûr qu'il a une entrée son. Et le micro intégré n'est pas pratique pour avoir de longues conversations via Skype affalé sur le canapé.


----------



## hummmf (4 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai découvert "skype" il y a peu de temps et tout enthousiasmé, je me suis acheté un casque micro pour pouvoir téléphoner d'ordi à ordi.

Jusqu'ici tout va bien.

J'ai décidé de regarder sur www.macway.com les périphériques pour MAC pouvant répondre à mon besoin. et j'ai trouvé le "microcasque plantronics 20" avec entrée et sortie en prise "jack". 

Ça marche pas !

J'entends les sons mais je ne peux pas en émettre.

Je commence à maudire macway qui a la fâcheuse habitude de vendre du matériel soi disant compatible sans informer sur ce qu'il faut acheter en plus par la suite pour le faire marcher.

Au secours...
J'ai un G4 1.25 sur OSX et une carte son, j'ai vérifié un millier de fois les branchements, j'ai configuré  "son" dans "préférences Système" et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce micro n'est pas reconnu et ne marche pas en sortie.

Les adaptateurs usb audio coûtent excessivement cher (5 fois plus que le micro) alors c'est une solution que je n'envisage pas.

D'avance merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

Et si tu posais la question à Macway !...


----------



## hummmf (5 Octobre 2004)

Si Macway avait su me répondre je n'aurais pas posé la question...

J'ai déjà rencontré ce problème en achetant un mini disque dur externe usb et firewire chez eux...le firewire marche très bien mais il faut acheter un adaptateur secteur pour utiliser la connection usb...et trouver un adaptateur secteur sans aucune référence ni indication quant à la puissance de l'alimentation (réponse du SAV lamentable et notice plus que succinte)


----------



## hummmf (5 Octobre 2004)

Le plus drôle est qu'aujourd'hui j'ai retrouvé dans mon "grenier" un vieux micro PC tout nul et il marche parfaitement...alors qu'il se branche comme le casque sur la prise jack...

Dans mon cas aussi le casque marche bien sur mon vieux PC mais pas sur le MAC tout neuf.

Ma vieille bouse m'a fait économiser 15 ¤...

 :mouais:


----------



## gegene (9 Octobre 2004)

Salut les vedettes

Je souhaiterais acquérir un micro pour mon G5 OSX10.3.5 et j'y connait balpeau. Un petit conseil? merci


----------



## hummmf (10 Octobre 2004)

Il faut lire avec attention tous les problèmes cités précédemment...
Les micros et micros casque PC avec des connections "prises jack" semblent poser de gros problèmes.
Il faudra prévilègier l'achat de micro avec connection USB ou Firewire...et ça douille.

Sinon en purs produits Mac il existe :
Ibot orange micro - compatible mac OX, firewire et USB - 100 ¤
Ibot orange micro pro - compatible mac OX, firewire et USB - 124 ¤
Isight Apple - web cam micro intégré - compatible mac OX, firewire et USB - 172 ¤


----------



## Arsenio Iglesias (30 Octobre 2004)

Tout d'abord bien le bonjour à tous;

Je viens avec ma question de switcher (et content de l'être) de base, mais je voudrais adjoindre à mon Ibook G4 1Ghz tout neuf (enfin, suffisament pas tout neuf pour que je l'aie payé 120 euro de plus de ce qu'il vaut aujourd'hui, la carte air port extreme et 0.2 GHz de processeur en moins... ) de quoi lui faire rentrer du son de mon cru via un micro. Lors de l'achat le vendeur m'avait dit que naturellement y'avait un périphérique USB de 30 euros pour ce faire, donc j'ai remis cet achat à plus tard en me disant "bah je suis pas une buse, je trouverai bien ce bestiau tout seul". En fait je crois que je suis une buse, puisque je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur le store en ligne, ni chez iconcept à Bordeaux, ni surcouf (brrr service déplorable  , 30 mn a attendre que qqun daigne s'afficher au stand mac sans succès, j'ai fini par me barrer), ni la fnac. 
Ma pétition : y'a-t-il un des nombreux sages de ce forum qui pourrait me dire le nom de l'objet, son prix exact, et si besoin est un lien pour l'acheter?

Mille mercis.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

l'imic... maintenant retourne fait un petit tour sur l'apple store


----------



## BlueVelvet (30 Octobre 2004)

Salut switcher, bienvenue en Macland!
Sur le Store français c'est ici
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...oFNxRC2iaHJ6i6BISHANX/1.0.9.1.0.6.25.7.11.0.3
Excellent périphérique d'entrée, très bien pour archiver des sources analogiques via Toast, par ex.


----------



## Arsenio Iglesias (30 Octobre 2004)

Lol merci mais quand même à ma décharge le moteur de recherche du store est pas gégène pasque j'avais tapé imic mais sans majuscule, et il m'avait envoyé sur imac. A moins que ce soit une tactique marketting rusée... :-D


----------



## BlueVelvet (30 Octobre 2004)

Lol pas de prob c'est peut être en effet une stratégie!
Encore une fois, bienvenue sur Mac, tu ne vas pas le regretter!
Si jamais, tu as aussi WireTap: un petit logiciel qui capte les sons sortant sur les sorties audio du Mac.
C'est très artisanal (son moche et mono), mais sympa pour contourner certaines chaines de radio (publiques!) qui demandent à payer pour leurs émissions le jour suivant la diffusion de l'émission, par ex.
C'est par ici...


----------



## greengoblin (2 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de m'acheter un micro sur pied de ce qui ya de plus banal, mais voilà lorsque je le branche à mon G5, pas de signal, il est branché sur le port d'entrée audio analogique (le petit papillon). J'ai bidouillé dans les prefs son mais rien de rien. Si qqun a la solution...
Merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (2 Novembre 2004)

Je pense que l'entrée son des mac (depuis un bout de temps) est une entrée Line-in et non pas micro. Il faut amolifier le signal avant d'entrer dans le Mac. Une recherche dans les forums avec le terme iMic devrait pas mal t'aiguiller


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Novembre 2004)

zoup on n'a rien vu !

Mince alors, une faille spatio-temporelle, ou bien ?


----------



## Lyd30 (15 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Voilà, dans le cade professionnel, il me faut un système pour enregistrer des conférences
avec un dictaphone, c'est pourri, j'avais donc pensé à un micro à mettre devant l'orateur en utiisant le logiciel amadeus mais je n'y connait rien
la seule chose que je sais c'est que le micro intégré n'est pas assez puissant
Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller


----------



## benhurlevrai (21 Novembre 2004)

quelqu'un sait-il si le Logitech Mobile Bluetooth Headset  peut être utilisé sur un mac avec bluetooth ou s'adresse-t-il uniquement à un télémphone mobile ?

merci.


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (24 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je possède un ibook depuis peu. Je m'en sert accessoirement comme lecteur DVD pendant les longs trajets en auto. Mes enfants se plaignent de ne rien entendre !!!
Est-ce qu'il est possible de brancher 3 casques en même temps sur un ibook ?
Merci
BEN


----------



## Zyrol (24 Janvier 2005)

Il existe des multiprises pour casques, en général c'est des doubles prises, si tu en achetes 2 tu peux les brancher l'une sur l'autre. mais peut être que le signal va s'attenuer un peu.

Sinon tu branches l'ibook sur ton autoradio ! avec un adapteur cassette si tu as un lecteur de cassette ou sur l'auxiliaire si ton autoradio le permet.


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (24 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour les infos !

J'ai retrouvé un adaptateur cassette et ça fonctionne impec !
J'ai aussi testé les oreillettes que l'on nous fournie gratuitement dans les avions, pas de problème. Me reste à trouver une multiprises pour casque et j'essaierai de vous tenir au courant.
BEN


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (25 Janvier 2005)

Ca y est, j'ai trouvé deux dédoubleurs audio et j'ai branché mes 3 casques et la perte de volume est minime et la qualité reste bonne et ça m'a coûté 2¤40.
BEN


----------



## endavent (20 Février 2005)

twiter a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Apparement je ne suis pas le seul à avoir acheté un micro casque sans avoir consulté ce forum. Sinon j'aurai su que le Plantronics audio 20 que je viens d'acquérir ne fonctionne pas avec mon Alu 15'. Je l'ai échangé au SAV de la Fnac contre un autre en vain:micro tjs muet.
> Si qq'un a une solution en jack... je suis preneur.
> A+



Je ne sais pas si tu as résolu ton problème, mais je viens d'acheter un Imac G5 avec le même casque que toi, et j'ai ... le même problème !

Je vais faire une recherche sur Imic, comme c'est indiqué plus loin dans le thread ...

Précision : ce casque fonctionne parfaitement sur un PC !

Apple = plus aucun souci de configuration ???


----------



## golf (20 Février 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Apple = plus aucun souci de configuration ???


Stop, on n'use ni n'abuse de cette appréciation sans rien y connaître  :hein: 
Apple n'est en rien responsable du manque de dynamisme des autres  :mouais:



			
				benhurlevrai a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un sait-il si le Logitech Mobile Bluetooth Headset  peut être utilisé sur un mac avec bluetooth ou s'adresse-t-il uniquement à un télémphone mobile ?


De plus, pas de pot mais chez Logitech, les produits compatibles Mac sont clairement indiqué  :rateau:


----------



## golf (20 Février 2005)

Pour les Macs équipé d'origine BT, je vous conseille l'Oreillette Jabra BT250 [FreeSpeak?]:

​Parfaitement reconnue par Mac Os X Panther.
Parfaitement reconnue aussi par Skype pour os X.
En plus : 8 heures d'autonomie en conversation et 240 heures en veille 

​Compatible avec la quasi totalité des mobiles BT.

Nb : je n'ai pu la tester avec aucune clé BT.


----------



## endavent (20 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Stop, on n'use ni n'abuse de cette appréciation sans rien y connaître  :hein:
> Apple n'est en rien responsable du manque de dynamisme des autres  :mouais:
> 
> 
> De plus, pas de pot mais chez Logitech, les produits compatibles Mac sont clairement indiqué  :rateau:



1°) Est-ce un abus que de citer une phrase qu'on retrouve x0000 fois dans les forums Mac dont ceux ici présents ? C'est rigolo de constater que, dès qu'on se plaint que tout n'est pas aussi rose que ça dans le monde Apple, on se fait attaquer avec véhémence  

2°) Pas de pot non plus : je ne citais pas un produit Logitech mais Plantronics (remonte à l'origine du message)   Et sur l'emballage du produit, il n'y a pas marqué Windows ou Mac mais "fonctionne sur la plupart des cartes son" 

Je trouve quand même un peu fort de café que les vendeurs Apple Store expliquent que le port Line In permet de connecter un micro externe, et qu'ensuite on se rend compte que ça ne fonctionne pas avec de nombreux matériels "classiques"


----------



## golf (20 Février 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo de constater que, dès qu'on se plaint que tout n'est pas aussi rose que ça dans le monde Apple, on se fait attaquer avec véhémence


C'est pas exactement ce que tu as écrit 
Alors, je redis qu'Apple n'est pas responsable du manquement des autres.
./



			
				endavent a dit:
			
		

> 2°) Pas de pot non plus : je ne citais pas un produit Logitech mais Plantronics (remonte à l'origine du message)   Et sur l'emballage du produit, il n'y a pas marqué Windows ou Mac mais "fonctionne sur la plupart des cartes son"


Ah, ben si tu sais pas suivre un fil 
Pour plus de sureté, j'ai intercalé la bonne citation


----------



## golf (20 Février 2005)

twiter a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'aurai su que le Plantronics audio 20 que je viens d'acquérir ne fonctionne pas avec mon Alu 15'.





			
				endavent a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si tu as résolu ton problème, mais je viens d'acheter un Imac G5 avec le même casque que toi, et j'ai ... le même problème !
> 
> Je vais faire une recherche sur Imic, comme c'est indiqué plus loin dans le thread ...
> 
> ...





			
				endavent a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve quand même un peu fort de café que les vendeurs Apple Store expliquent que le port Line In permet de connecter un micro externe, et qu'ensuite on se rend compte que ça ne fonctionne pas avec de nombreux matériels "classiques"


Ce n'est pas ce modèle de casque/micro Plantronics qui est vendu par l'AppleStore.


----------



## endavent (21 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas ce modèle de casque/micro Plantronics qui est vendu par l'AppleStore.



Cela signifie-t-il qu'on ne peut acheter que les produits vendus par l'Apple Store ? Dans ce cas, les ventes de périphériques Mac vont significativement baisser   

Non, sérieusement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi un certain nombre de micros "courants" et de marque réputée ne fonctionnent pas avec l'Imac G5. Est-ce un défaut (dans ce cas réparable) ou une conception qui ne le permet pas ? C'est ça la vraie question. Et son corrollaire : "que pouvons-nous faire ?"


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Non, sérieusement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi un certain nombre de micros "courants" et de marque réputée ne fonctionnent pas avec l'Imac G5. Est-ce un défaut (dans ce cas réparable) ou une conception qui ne le permet pas ? C'est ça la vraie question. Et son corrollaire : "que pouvons-nous faire ?"


Je n'y connais rien en la matière mais quelqu'un avait expliqué çà ici ou dans un autre forum :
L'entrée "audio analogique" des G5, comme sur les modèles précédents, est une entrée "ligne". De ce fait, les Macs n'acceptent que des micros de type "électret" qui sont amplifiés (et habituellement alimentés par une pile). Les micros courants ("dynamiques") ne peuvent pas fonctionner directement, il faut passer par un préampli (ou table de mixage, ampli, etc qui en contiennent un).
Je ne sais pas s'il existe des micro-casques qui peuvent se brancher directement sur cette entrée. Si tu as de quoi, fais un essai en passant par un préampli ou procure-toi un micro de type électret (les "micro-cravates" sont souvent de ce type).
C'est la raison pour laquelle il vaut mieux privilégier les casques/micro USB comme les deux modèles Plantronics vendus sur l'AppleStore.


----------



## endavent (21 Février 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse claire et detaillé, golf !

Finalement j'ai commandé sur Priceminister une carte son externe Hercules Muse Pocket USB, au moins j'aurai des connectiques audio déportées (à l'arrière ce n'est pas très pratique lorsqu'on veut brancher / débrancher), avec un réglage du volume simple et la possibilié d'utiliser mon micro casque !

En plus je l'ai eu pas cher et quasi neuf (29 ¤).

Je vous tiendrai au courant si ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Finalement j'ai commandé sur Priceminister une carte son externe Hercules Muse Pocket USB...


Celle là ?


----------



## Novice (13 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer skype sur mon ordinateur, j'ai donc besoin d'un casque...
Pouvez vous me donner des conseils sur des casques et où les acheter pas trop cher ?
J'aimerais un casque avec un adaptateur USB indépendant.
Merci beaucoup,


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Novice a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'installer skype sur mon ordinateur, j'ai donc besoin d'un casque...
> Pouvez vous me donner des conseils sur des casques et où les acheter pas trop cher ?
> J'aimerais un casque avec un adaptateur USB indépendant.
> Merci beaucoup,



tu peux déjà aller voir sur la boutique en ligne skype. il y a des modèles USB


----------



## hotrod (21 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai achete pour mon amie, une micro externe et des speakers pour que l'on puisse se parler sur skype, le problème est que les speakers sont reconnus mais pas le micro, comment faire pour que cela fonctionne? Merci


----------



## fredtravers (21 Mars 2005)

quel micro ?


----------



## golf (24 Mars 2005)

Déjà cité : 
L'entrée "audio analogique" des G5, comme sur les modèles précédents, est une entrée "ligne". De ce fait, les Macs n'acceptent que des micros de type "électret" qui sont amplifiés (et habituellement alimentés par une pile). Les micros courants ("dynamiques") ne peuvent pas fonctionner directement, il faut passer par un préampli (ou table de mixage, ampli, etc qui en contiennent un).
Je ne sais pas s'il existe des micro-casques qui peuvent se brancher directement sur cette entrée. Si tu as de quoi, fais un essai en passant par un préampli ou procure-toi un micro de type électret (les "micro-cravates" sont souvent de ce type).
C'est la raison pour laquelle il vaut mieux privilégier les casques/micro USB comme les deux modèles Plantronics vendus sur l'AppleStore.


----------



## ouiart (5 Avril 2005)

bonjour,

je viens d'installer skype pour communiquer via internet. J'entends très bien mon interlocuteur par le haut parleur intégré mais il ne m'entend pas via le micro externe.
J'ai acheté un micro de base "Bluesky".
Je ne sais pas si c'est le micro qui n'est pas compatible ou si j'ai fait le mauvais branchement.

Comment faire pour que ça fonctionne ? C'est tellement simple quand ça marche !!?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pitt (5 Avril 2005)

Bonjours Ouiart,

 Je crois que pour pouvoir te répondre nous aurions besoin de connaître ta configuration. Je crois avoir lu ailleurs (sur macGé) que l&#8217;entrée micro de certain Mac on besoin d&#8217;un pré-ampli pour fonctionner.

  Une petite recherche?:rose:

EDIT: J'ai retrouvé le lien mais je ne sais pas comment te le donner directement ici. Recherches la discussion:  * 	Apple se fout de ma gueule ou quoi ? HELP !*


----------



## daffyb (5 Avril 2005)

Si tu vas dans les préférences système / son onglet entrée, tu as un vu-mètre qui t'indique si ton micro "fonctionne".
Je pense aussi que tu as un problème d'amplification. Les Mac ont une entrée line-in et non pas micro... 
[edit]
voici le lien direct : Apple se fout de ma gueule ou quoi ? HELP !
[/edit]


----------



## golf (5 Avril 2005)

[Message perso]Mon cher collègue le volatile vert, pourquoi aller chercher dans un autre forum ce qu'il y a ici [/Message perso]

Déjà cité : 
L'entrée "audio analogique" des Macs, G5 comme sur les modèles précédents, est une entrée "ligne". De ce fait, les Macs n'acceptent que des micros de type "électret" qui sont amplifiés (et habituellement alimentés par une pile). Les micros courants ("dynamiques") ne peuvent pas fonctionner directement, il faut passer par un préampli (ou table de mixage, ampli, etc qui en contiennent un).
Je ne sais pas s'il existe des micro-casques qui peuvent se brancher directement sur cette entrée. Si tu as de quoi, fais un essai en passant par un préampli ou procure-toi un micro de type électret (les "micro-cravates" sont souvent de ce type).
C'est la raison pour laquelle il vaut mieux privilégier les casques/micro USB comme les deux modèles Plantronics vendus sur l'AppleStore.


----------



## xklibur (2 Mai 2005)

bonjour,

En voulant utiliser skype, j'ai eu la surprise de constater que le micro de  mon casque ne fonctionne plus.
J'ai déjà lu un topic concernant ce problème (à savoir que l'entrée audio est une Lin in et non une Mic in). Cependant, j'ai déjà utilisé le casque micro auparavent et tout fonctionnait à merveille.
Ai-je eu une hallucination? est ce dû à une mise à jour de OS X??
Merci de me rassurer   ...

PS: j'ai brancher ma guitare pour voir si c'est un pb d'entrée audio et heureusement que tout marche nickel.


----------



## zizou (2 Mai 2005)

efectivement chez moi c'est la même chose ; l'entrée audio est opérante dès qu'on y branche une chaîne hi-fi (par exemple ma platine vinyl pour numériser mes vieux disques) mais ne fonctionne plus avec un petit micro cravate, avec mini jack, quand je veux enregistrer ma voix ou parler sur Skype. En tapotant dessus, rien n'est détecté, les petits carrés qui marquent le niveau de son sont immobiles. Et ce même en utilisant Sound Studio, imovie ou autre....

je pense que c'est lié à OSX car cela fonctionnait sous OS9 (j'ai un powerbook Firewire sous 10.3.9)


----------



## xklibur (3 Mai 2005)

heuuuu pas de réponse??????


----------



## Sebang (3 Mai 2005)

xklibur a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, j'ai déjà utilisé le casque micro auparavent et tout fonctionnait à merveille.
> Ai-je eu une hallucination? est ce dû à une mise à jour de OS X??
> Merci de me rassurer   ...



D'après ce que j'avais parcouru sur ce forum il a quelques semaines à propos d'un problème similaire (super bien expliqué par un des membre d'ailleurs mais dont le nom m'échappe), je pense que ton micro n'a tout simplement jamais fonctionné et que peut-être le son passait par ton micro intégré (ou un autre micro) et que tu ne t'en étais pas rendu compte.

C'est arrivé à ma femme lorsqu'elle discutait avec des copines sur Skype en mon absence avec son casque micro : à mon retour elle m'a fièrement annoncé que son micro fonctionnait enfin sur l'entrée son de mon Powerbook, mais c'est simplement parce que sa voix passait par le micro de l'iSight... :rateau: 

Mais difficile d'émettre un jugement définitif.
Vu qu'il ne s'agit que d'une Line In et non Mic In, le micro n'aurait jamais dû fonctionner. S'il a vraiment marché un jour, alors c'est que je ne sais pas ou est le problème vu que je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste en la matière. Désolé !


----------



## xklibur (4 Mai 2005)

c'est peut-être le micro intégré comme tu dis. 

Je crois que je vais me résigner à acheter un adapteur du style Imic...

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## litle_big_one (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjour

aprés recherches (si si !) sur le forum, je n'ai rien trouvé qui me convienne.

J'aimerai un simple micro (donc usb) car je ne compte pas utiliser l(es) entrée(s) d'un imic,

Donc, es ce qu'un modèle tout simple style logitech (sur l'apple store) suffit, est reconnu par toutes les apps ?

Sinon, à terme (heu, pas tout de suite), je compte acheter une isight et à ce propos, peux on utiliser son micro intégé seulement et avec toutes les apps?

Merci

bob


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2005)

Tu parles bien d'un PowerMac G5 ?

Alors pourquoi entrée usb alors qu'il possède une entre direct en mini-jack !


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2005)

Par contre :



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> L'entrée "audio analogique" des G5, comme sur les modèles précédents, est une entrée "ligne".


De ce fait, les Macs n'acceptent que des micros de type "électret" qui sont amplifiés (et habituellement alimentés par une pile). Les micros courants ("dynamiques") ne peuvent pas fonctionner directement, il faut passer par un préampli (ou table de mixage, ampli, etc qui en contiennent un).




			
				litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> aprés recherches (si si !) sur le forum, je n'ai rien trouvé qui me convienne.



Heuuu...


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2005)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Donc, es ce qu'un modèle tout simple style logitech (sur l'apple store) suffit, est reconnu par toutes les apps ?


C'est l'os qui gère cela et les apps exploitent ce que fournit l'os.




			
				litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, à terme (heu, pas tout de suite), je compte acheter une isight et à ce propos, peux on utiliser son micro intégé seulement et avec toutes les apps?


Sans pb.


----------



## litle_big_one (13 Juin 2005)

Merci Golf pour tes réponses mais:

je parlais de micro standard, donc pas electret, donc pas compatible avec l'entrée des PM G5.

Passer par un pré ampli genre imic, ben non, je ne veux que la fonction micro (pas les entrées et sorties) et j'ai assez de fils autour de mon PMac.

Quand à la recherche, effectuée avant de poster sur ce forum périphériques, rien trouvé de probant sinon, les mêmes questions que moi, des pb de compatibilité suivant les apps ! ... (le pourquoi de certaines de mes questions).

Sinon, (encore) je viens juste d'en parler à un pote qui m'a fait remarquer qu'il existait des micros bluetooth ! just for fun, why not ?

Bon, ca fait écouteur aussi mais, un jabra 250    pkoi pas  

bob


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2005)

Casques et oreillettes [micro] BlueTooth !...


----------



## JPD (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai un casque micro DSP-500 qui ne fonctionne qu'en casque. Le micro ne fonctionne pas alors que tout semble OK sur des PC.
Y a t il un driver a installer bien que le micro et le casque soient visibles dans les preferences systeme.


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2005)

Il faut activer le micro par les "Préférences système"/Matériel : son/Sortie+Entrée


----------



## JPD (16 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il faut activer le micro par les "Préférences système"/Matériel : son/Sortie+Entrée



Merci mais j'y avais pensé sinon deja le casque ne marcherait pas...
c'est justemen t le probleme. le micro est bien visible dans les entrees possible mais il ne fonctionne pas si on le selectionne, alors qu'il fonctionne bien sur PC.


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2005)

J'ai eu le pb avec mon DSP 300 à une époque ! Depuis Panther, plus de pb !

Essaie une réparation des autorisations...


----------



## JPD (16 Juin 2005)

je vais essaye mais sous TIGER on fait ca par ou ?

encore par l'utilitaire disque ? ONYX TIGER est sorti ?
Mais ca m'etonne car je l'ai essaye sur un G4 un G5  un eMac et un iBook et ca marche sur aucun...


----------



## golf (5 Décembre 2005)

Suite ici : Micros et casques/micro pour les Macs [2]...​


----------

